# Help please Elektroblock EBL 104-2



## kate13

Hi spent most of yesterday getting my electrics sorted out. I read in the Manual that the 1996 Hymer when plugged in to mains should charge the Engine Battery, and Leisure. A member on here told me it should, and to check out the ELEKTROBLOCK. 
So reading away in this English Manual, I find the page on the Elektroblock. In the book the model shown is a EBL 99. The one fitted is a EBL 104-2. 

Could anyone give me any advice please, or copy of instructions for the EBL 104-2. I notice on top a switch it states Ein/Aus. I know it charges the Leisure battery when plugged into house, but it does not do Engine Battery. Having the wrong model in book does not help.

Been looking at my Toad Cat 1 Alarm User Guide. As I have took my Battery off to charge, will it effect settings at all? Also I have had couple of times when I could not start up, due to the immobiliser, even though it was disarmed? How, and Can, I Deactivate it totally if I want?

Thank you for any help, or advice. 

Kind Regards Kate


----------



## Trevor

I dont know much about Hymer kate13, but your alternator charges the enginge battery so why would you need to charge it from the van.
The only thing  i would suggest if your engine battery is low and you need to top up is run an extension lead from the house to the engine battery and use a battery charger.


----------



## Trevor

***** said:


> It should charge up from the hook up



I bow to your knowledge of hymer


----------



## kate13

*Lol*



***** said:


> from what you have said in the past, I understand that your Hymer is a late 1990s van and is therefore not too old.
> You will find that Hymer fit different electric boxes (whatever they can get their hands on at the time) into similar vans.
> I think you have a problem and quite possibly a relay or a broken wire
> Making a joke tongue in cheek!!!wearing my hard hat for the fall out it makes a change for you to have your handbook at hand



Yes *****
I know, but I am learning from all yours, and others expertise. So thank you.
Trying to fathom out the Elektroblock, and it’s a different model any way, and all
In German does not help matters. So was just hoping someone with a EBL 104-2
May have been able to have helped me out.

Kind Regards Kate


----------



## kate13

*Elektroblock Ebl 104-2*



Trevor said:


> I dont know much about Hymer kate13, but your alternator charges the enginge battery so why would you need to charge it from the van.
> The only thing  i would suggest if your engine battery is low and you need to top up is run an extension lead from the house to the engine battery and use a battery charger.



Trevor 
According to the manual, and other things I have read up on. It does not recommend you charge it that way. Plus it should, when plugged into House, or Hook-up, charge both Batteries. I only found out due to having it plugged into house mains, and because we had not got round to using it yet, the Engine battery went flat.

So yes, the battery is now in garage on charge. I have also ordered a Van Blink Battery Management unit. Which should in theory keep all batteries topped up. So I hope I will not have this problem any more? Fingers crossed.
That said, I would still like information on the Elektroblock EBL 104-2

Kind Regards Kate


----------



## kate13

*Website*



***** said:


> Doesn't seem to work, but I have it in my Web bookmarke exactly how it is shown here and it takes me to a handbook in English.
> Maybe I have it stored on my pc and the book mark is out of date.
> I suggest that you sniff about on the Hymer website in English for handbooks



Thank you. No link is no good. I have sent Hymer an Email, maybe get a reply?

Kind Regards Kate


----------



## kate13

*Transformer*

Hi *****
Just out of interest, how is your elektroblock wired, so that when you use hook up, or house mains, it charges both batteries?
There does not seem to be much difference between ebl 99, or ebl 100. I have the solar, the leisure, but cannot see were the engine battery is coming into Transformer. Unless maybe a fuse blown?

Thank you for all your help

Kind Regards Kate


----------



## David & Ann

Hi Kate,  I noticed that you mentioned a swithch which says Ein/Aus. Ein means ON, Aus means OFF. Normally your batteries are being charged while on the run. On site, if you plug in from outside, it should charge your liesure batteries.


----------



## kate13

*charge your liesure batteries*



David & Ann said:


> Hi Kate,  I noticed that you mentioned a swithch which says Ein/Aus. Ein means ON, Aus means OFF. Normally your batteries are being charged while on the run. On site, if you plug in from outside, it should charge your liesure batteries.



Hi David & Ann
Thank you for reply. Yes I found out what Ein/Aus. on/off thank you.
And yes if I plug in from outside it does charge liesure Battery. But it should also charge Engine Battery? States it in the Manual. 

Kind Regards Kate


----------



## walkers

kate13 said:


> Hi spent most of yesterday getting my electrics sorted out. I read in the Manual that the 1996 Hymer when plugged in to mains should charge the Engine Battery, and Leisure. A member on here told me it should, and to check out the ELEKTROBLOCK.
> So reading away in this English Manual, I find the page on the Elektroblock. In the book the model shown is a EBL 99. The one fitted is a EBL 104-2.
> 
> Could anyone give me any advice please, or copy of instructions for the EBL 104-2. I notice on top a switch it states Ein/Aus. I know it charges the Leisure battery when plugged into house, but it does not do Engine Battery. Having the wrong model in book does not help.
> Thank you for any help, or advice.
> 
> Kind Regards Kate


ein is on aus is off hope this helps maybe if it isn't charging the engine battery it is the battery that is faulty


----------



## kate13

*Battery*



walkers said:


> ein is on aus is off hope this helps maybe if it isn't charging the engine battery it is the battery that is faulty



Hi, thank you for your reply.
The Battery is now fully charged, charged it in my garage, on battery charger. So I do not think its the Battery. I have been told could be fuse, or couple of other reasons. Will check out fuses tomorrow, do not know anything about relay. So will just keep trying.

Would also like to know about the Toad Cat 1 Alarm on it. Will taking the Battery off effect any of the settings? Also due to having had a couple of problems with it. Not being able to start engine, due to immobiliser, even when its not armed. I would like to know how to deactivate it. Read the user manual, does not tell you. Sent Email to Toad Alarms. So will maybe just have to wait for them to tell me?

Kind Regards Kate


----------



## walkers

kate13 said:


> Hi, thank you for your reply.
> The Battery is now fully charged, charged it in my garage, on battery charger. So I do not think its the Battery. I have been told could be fuse, or couple of other reasons. Will check out fuses tomorrow, do not know anything about relay. So will just keep trying.
> 
> Would also like to know about the Toad Cat 1 Alarm on it. Will taking the Battery off effect any of the settings? Also due to having had a couple of problems with it. Not being able to start engine, due to immobiliser, even when its not armed. I would like to know how to deactivate it. Read the user manual, does not tell you. Sent Email to Toad Alarms. So will maybe just have to wait for them to tell me?
> 
> Kind Regards Kate


wouldn't know about the alarm sorry.


----------



## kate13

*Battery*



***** said:


> Every Hymer that I have known charges both batteries


*****, Email I had back from Deepcar Motorhomes 
Hello Kate,
We only have a general manual we put in our sales vans which would be no better than what you have got and I don't know anywhere where one could be downloaded. You should be able to order one from Hymer UK as they can get one direct from Hymer.
No Hymer engine battery charges from the hook up as standard although you do find the odd one which has been altered (usually with a heavy duty switch) to join the batteries together for maintenance charging.
Hope this helps,
Regards, 

Phil
Deepcar Motorhomes International Ltd.
10a Vaughton Hill
Deepcar / Sheffield
S36 2SW, UK
Tel.: 0114-288 2660
Fax: 0114-288 2628
dmiuk@dmiuk.plus.com
www.dmiuk.com


----------



## walkers

***** said:


> Sorry, but I have to disagree
> Both Hymers that I have owned charged both batteries from the hook up and both handbooks stated this as a fact


don't know about in my handbook as it is in german
but by the amp meter on the controll panel it shows the battery voltage to be at charging level when connected to mains hook up as it also does on the leisure battery 
i too have the elektroblok 104 no sign of a heavy duty switch anywhere and as the charge would not be at high amps i doubt it would need a heavy duty switch ( an electrical wizzkid may know better)
duh amp meter i meant voltmeter of course


----------

